# 3D Printing > 3D Printing Business Management >  How Two Makers Grew their Brooklyn Fabrication Shop

## MakerOS_Carlos

Headquartered in Brooklyn, New York, Roboto.NYC is a design and light fabrication studio for artists, designers, and engineers specializing in product development, rapid prototyping, and low-volume production, co-founded by Rob Steiner and Aljosa Kemperle. 

For both Rob and Aljosa, their previous experience at MakerBot has allowed them to work on projects for clients such as artist Ashley Zielinski, and many hardware startups from the NYC Techstars accelerator program. 

For Rob, “the biggest challenge is building a consistent customer base in a market where people have multiple options to choose from. For us, our focus is on figuring out what we can do differently to do to keep our customers coming back for life”.

When working on a project for NASA’s James Webb Telescope with artist Ashley Zielinski, she said, "The process was straightforward and simple to coordinate … Normally I would have to string together 4 different specialty services; instead Roboto.NYC was able to do everything in-house. The quality and speed is unlike anything else I’ve had made."

MakerOS made all of that possible by streamlining Roboto.NYC’s entire production workflow. Enabling the seamless connection between the artist, the creators, and their tools. Which for Roboto.NYC includes:


20 FDM 3D printers for small production runs3 SLA 3D printers for highly detailed and accurate prototypes1 laser cutter for 2D layout and flat panel work1 Faro Laser Arm Scanner/Probe

"Having an easy to use website for our clients means having a simple and accessible portal where they can initiate projects, track the progress and make payments," says Aljosa Kemperle. "That’s why we partnered with MakerOS; so we could white-label the platform for our services and customize it for our capabilities."

With improved client collaboration because of the MakerOS software, Roboto.NYC has been able to increase revenues, manage projects more effectively, and streamline the creation process for both new and existing clients. 

Are you interested in improving how you collaborate with clients? Or are you interested in turning your 3D printing hobby into a business? Get started with us and discover how we can help you grow.

----------


## Liza

Where I can learn more info about your company ?

----------

